# Employment Equity - Emergency Services



## mariomike (13 Jan 2010)

This is an article in Toronto Fire Watch - Spring 2009, explaining the EE Policy :
"I also explained that women and visible minorities, once qualified, are placed in their own group and that each class hired would require 50% from that group and 50% from the white male group."
More on page 9, if interested.
Secretary Treasurer's Report, "You just never know who you are speaking with!":
http://www.torontofirefighters.org/OSS/images/firewatch/spring2009.pdf

It has been common for years to be approached on and off the job by citizens in Toronto who are concerned with the topic.


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2019)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> This isn't something they pulled out of the air though, as it's been GoC policy for decades and not unique to DND (or the GoC).



Some interest in Employment Equity lately. 

If applying for the Emergency Services, this may be of interest,

City of Toronto Employment Equity Policy
https://wx.toronto.ca/intra/hr/policies.nsf/9fff29b7237299b385256729004b844b/755a03e5d9c008fd85256927004b786c?OpenDocument


----------

